# Feature Request - Music Photos selection - prioritize the options



## SirDucky (Nov 18, 2007)

When in the Music photos and more section, I want the option of having my "Network" Music & photos at the TOP instead of 13+ items down. I really don't care about the new jaguar or other items.

Having the option to to prioritize or in setup disable features you may not use like yahoo weather etc.... would be really nice.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

SirDucky said:


> When in the Music photos and more section, I want the option of having my "Network" Music & photos at the TOP instead of 13+ items down. I really don't care about the new jaguar or other items.
> 
> Having the option to to prioritize or in setup disable features you may not use like yahoo weather etc.... would be really nice.


On mine once the menu loads is automatically drops down to the item I was at previously. But yes, I agree. Their should be an option to prioritize your local apps for display at the top of the list.


----------

